

Best, How? - thecombjelly
http://thintz.com/essays/best-how

======
InfinityX0
I think many people DO know the right answer, but most of them don't have the
wherewithall to execute it.

"Genius is 1 percent inspiration and 99 percent perspiration." - Thomas Edison

